# Bitumen: Bremsleistungsverstärker oder Schmiermittel ?



## echo trailer (14. Juli 2008)

Hi, ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen was ihr so von Bitumen haltet.
Bringt das Zeug echt so richtig Power (also hat man dann wirklich mehr Bremsleistung) oder wirkt es ehr wie Schmiermittel und die Bremsleistung wird verringet, also die Bremse rutscht ab und an mal durch ?

PS: Meine Frage bezieht sich sowohl auf regnerisches (=nasses) Wetter als auch auf sonniges Wetter.
PPS: Dass Bitumen die Bremse bei Nässe zum Rutschen brigt habe ich mir schon gedacht, doch ist dies auch bei Sonne der Fall?


----------



## ahlberg (14. Juli 2008)

hält bombe wenns trocken is. regnets aber, dann schmierts nur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (14. Juli 2008)

Bitumen ist nicht gut.


----------



## Street-Rider (14. Juli 2008)

Hmm... Bitumen hab ich noch nicht probiert benutzte des Bremsspray von Monty und bin mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (14. Juli 2008)

da gibs nen spary,aber schaus dir an
http://www.monty-bikes.de/trial/detail/25


----------



## luckygambler (14. Juli 2008)

Street-Rider schrieb:


> Hmm... Bitumen hab ich noch nicht probiert benutzte des Bremsspray von Monty und bin mehr als zufrieden!



an welchem bike denn? in deinen fotos seh ich nur dirtbikes mit scheibe...


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Juli 2008)

Flex die Felge gescheit an, kauf Dich Coustellier Beläge und Du brauchst kein Bitumen mehr!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2008)

Michael, Du sagst es, Thread kann wieder geschlossen werden.


----------



## Rubelnaldo (15. Juli 2008)

Å¹Ã´0!ÄÅÅÅ£ÅÅl schrieb:


> Michael, Du sagst es, Thread kann wieder geschlossen werden.





Bitumen kann schon ganz nett sein, weil man die Bremsleistung echt verstÃ¤rken kann und nich jedesmal die Felge mit der Flex zersemmelt. Allerdings kÃ¶nnen die BelÃ¤ge auf dem Bitumen auch ganz gern mal leicht kleben bleiben... wenn Dir das gerade bei nem dicken Drop passiert, dann is die Kacke aber am dampfen!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (15. Juli 2008)

Ich fahr immer noch gern Bitumen, weil ich zu faul bin um meine Flexung alle paar Wochen zu erneuern. Also geb ich wenn meine Flexung zu schwach wird ein bisschen Bitumen drauf und das hält dann perfekt. Komplett ohne Flexung würd ich aber niemals fahren. Und ich geb lieber mehrmals pro Session ein bisschen Bitumen rauf, als einmal zu viel. Die richtige Menge ist sehr ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Street-Rider (15. Juli 2008)

Stimmt sind nur meine Dirtbikes drin, aber auch nur weil ich von meinem Trial bike noch keine Pics habe, werden aber in den nächsten Tagen folgen. Hab das Trialbike erst seit freitag und hab irgendwie noch nich wirklich die zeit gefunden bilder zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jasper (15. Juli 2008)

Rubelnaldo schrieb:


> Allerdings können die Beläge auf dem Bitumen auch ganz gern mal leicht kleben bleiben... wenn Dir das gerade bei nem dicken Drop passiert, dann is die Kacke aber am dampfen!


bei meinem ersten mal bitumen hab ich auch den fehler gemacht, einmal rings um die felge nen fetten streifen zu ziehen...
das war nicht schön


----------



## Maxximum (15. Juli 2008)

joa ich benutze statt diesem monty teuer spray immer einfaches haarspray.
is billig und funktioniert sehr gut wenns trocken ist.
im regen ist allerdings sense mit bremsen.


----------



## misanthropia (15. Juli 2008)

zuviel Bitumen "schwitzt", es bildet sich ein Schmierfilm und du kannst die Felge erstmal quasi von Grund auf reinigen. Wenn man aber gut dosiert, ist es super. ich flexe alle 3 monate (je nach Fahrtenzahl) einmal und fahre zwischen dieser Zeit immer nur Bitumen. Es macht überhaupt keine Probleme. Wenn der Belag festklebt, dann war es zuviel Bitumen und auch der effekt sollte nach 10-20 metern fahrt mit schleifender Bremse (was wirklich zur Verteilung auch notwendig ist) beseitigt sein. 
Aber wie oben bereits gesagt: Viel hilft nicht viel


----------



## eXtremdirtbiker (15. Juli 2008)

Bitumen hab ich ne zeit lang benutzt war/ist ganz gut auf 26" aber bei 20" ist das net so toll


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2008)

-edit-


----------



## duro e (15. Juli 2008)

also ich bin mal bitumen gefahren zwar ganz nett aber es reicht auch wenn man die felge flext und dann die brauen try all beläge hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## echo trailer (15. Juli 2008)

1.Danke für die genzen Beiträge und Antworten, aber ich möchte noch einmal sagen, dass ich wissen wollte ob das Zeug nu Leistung bringt oder nur schmiert.

2.Habe mir sagen lassen:"Bitumen ist zwar eine sehr zähe, pastöse Flüssigkeit, aber es ist immerhin eine !!!
Wobei bei den in der Paste auftretenden Scherkräften kaum Reibungskräfte übertragen werden können .
Deshalb folgende Meinung: Bitumen kann nur eine Verirrung sein ."


----------



## dane08 (15. Juli 2008)

zu 1. 
haste dir die antworten auch durchgelesen ? steht alles drin (verstärkung,schmierwirkung bei trockenem und nassem wetter usw.)
zu 2.
ne ist eig keine flüssigkeit sondern fest
und was meinst du mit :"bitumen kann nur eine verirrung sein"?


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juli 2008)

@dane  bitumen ist nicht ein eniziger stoff, es ist so eine gemenge aus vorrangig langkettigen Kohlenwasserstoff-Verbindungen.
Und das schliesst aus, dass es sich hierbei um einen reinen feststoff handelt. 
und frischer bitumen der auf umgebungstemp. abgekühlt ist ist sicherlich sehr sehr sehr viskos, aber eben nicht fest. 
Glas ist auch eine flüssigkeit und kein feststoff


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2008)

Dann taugt der Chemie-LK wohl doch...

Stimmt schon, zu viel Bitumen kann den gleichen Effekt haben wie ein Kettenriss, zumindest vom Sturz her.
Finger weg von den Drogen!


----------



## Eisbein (16. Juli 2008)

ja martin, das hinterlässt seine spuren, wo bei wir in den 1. beiden semestern nur analytische und anorganische chemie hatten. 

Das war vermutlich die letzte geistlich chemisch inhaltsvolle bemerkung für die nächste einhalb wochen.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. September 2008)

Kurz ne Frage..
Wie kriege ich Bitumen am besten von der Felge wieder weg!?
(Außer runter flexen..)


----------



## andrewlandry (17. September 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Kurz ne Frage..
> Wie kriege ich Bitumen am besten von der Felge wieder weg!?
> (Außer runter flexen..)



Also entweder mit Bremsenreiniger oder Aceton

andrew


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. September 2008)

andrewlandry schrieb:


> Also entweder mit Bremsenreiniger oder Aceton
> 
> andrew



Danke 

Nach Wiki ist aceton auch in Nagellackentferner drin, richtig?


----------



## Trialside (17. September 2008)

Benzin geht auch super zum Entfernen...


----------



## *Sickboy* (17. September 2008)

Mit WD40 gehts ohne Probleme, danach musste die Felge aber entfetten! 
Flex die Felge lieber schön an und hol dir gute Beläge, dann brauchste kein Bitumen. Bin es anfangs auch gefahren, aber mit der Zeit hab ich eingesehen dass es ohne auch geht und sogar besser ist, weil die Bremsleistung gleichmässiger ist als mit Bitumen. Dazu kommt noch, dass es eine Riesensauerei ist mit dem Zeug und man bei Nässe (muss nicht einmal viel sein)gleich einpacken und nach Hause gehen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (17. September 2008)

benzin sollte nicht so wirksam sein. Weil es die gleichen chem. eigenschaften besitzt wie Bitumen. 

Aceton klingt schon eher brauchbar. 
Ich würde vll. je nach vorhanden sein auch mal spiritus, oder iso Propanol versuchen. 
Wobei Aceton schon am besten sein sollte. 

Gibt natürlich noch so killer lösungsmittel aber mit denen sollte man nicht so ohne weiteres arbeiten. Machen schnell bewustlos...


----------



## R_S_t_o_f_e_r (17. September 2008)

Ich finde es geht perfekt mit Scheibenbremsenreiniger. Erhältlich im Autozubehörhandel, wahrscheinlich auch im Baumarkt.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. September 2008)

Habe es grade mal mit Nagellackentferner (Aceton) probiert und das geht damit super ab!
Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen: nicht so teuer wie Bremsreiniger und umweltfreundlicher..


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (17. September 2008)

Ich habe damals wunderbar mit der Holzhammer Methode geschafft:
1/2 Stunde mit der MessingbÃ¼rste die Flanke bearbeitet.
Gut fÃ¼r die Arme.


----------



## bike 20 (17. September 2008)

du musst dann aber auch die Bremsbeläge sauber machen. Sonnst hast du das Zeug nach einmal fahren wieder auf der Felge.
also beim 20zoll ist bitumen mist.
Beim 26zoll hab ich es mir noch gar nicht getraud drauf zu machen.
Meine Flexung ist jetzt über ein Monat alt und hält wie Ast. Und ich fahre oft.


----------



## CremeDeLaCreme (17. September 2008)

Ja das mit den Bremsbelägen habe ich gemerkt 
Fährt sich jetzt aber wieder wunderbar morgen neue flexung und dann kann der Winter kommen ;D


----------



## MisterLimelight (17. September 2008)

> also beim 20zoll ist bitumen mist



richtig heißt der Satz "in meinen Augen ist Bitumen bei 20Zoll mist".

Alternativ wäre aber auch der Satz: "ich hatte bisher nur richtig schlechtes Bitumen zur Hand" oder "ich habe einfach nicht das nötige Händchen zum richtigen Dosieren des schwarzen Goldes für Trialer" denkbar ;-)


----------



## Eisbein (17. September 2008)

CremeDeLaCreme schrieb:


> Habe es grade mal mit Nagellackentferner (Aceton) probiert und das geht damit super ab!
> Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen: nicht so teuer wie Bremsreiniger* und umweltfreundlicher..*



Naja, verdunstet beides. Und Aceton ist aggresiver. 

Zum teer noch mal. 
Ich bin früher auch viel mit dem zeug gefahren, aber hab mich dann einmal durchgerungen und hab angeflext. 

Ergebnis. Bremsleitung besser, dosierbarkeit besser und ich konnte endlich auch im regen fahren, bzw. es machte nichts aus wenn man am wasser gefahren ist und das HR mal nass wurde.


----------



## bike 20 (17. September 2008)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> richtig heißt der Satz "in meinen Augen ist Bitumen bei 20Zoll mist".
> 
> Alternativ wäre aber auch der Satz: "ich hatte bisher nur richtig schlechtes Bitumen zur Hand" oder "ich habe einfach nicht das nötige Händchen zum richtigen Dosieren des schwarzen Goldes für Trialer" denkbar ;-)


ich doch schön wenn du anderer meinung bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (17. September 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> benzin sollte nicht so wirksam sein. Weil es die gleichen chem. eigenschaften besitzt wie Bitumen.


lösen gleiche stoffe nicht am besten?



Eisbein schrieb:


> Gibt natürlich noch so killer lösungsmittel aber mit denen sollte man nicht so ohne weiteres arbeiten. Machen schnell bewustlos...


oder langsam krebs..


----------



## Eisbein (17. September 2008)

oh, ja stimmt, hast recht. 

Trotzdem dürfte Aceton schon besser lösen als benzin. Na ist ja auch egal. wenn es funktioniert dann ists fein.


----------



## TheBASStian (18. September 2008)

Ein wesentlicher Aspekt wurde leider nicht erwähnt in dieser interessanten Diskussion: Der Zustand. Also wie trocken, oder besser gesagt, eingetrocknet das Bitumen ist.

Also am besten ist: Rein (nicht von der Straße abgekratzt)
und 10 Jahre offen im Heizungskeller vergessen.
Dann ist es sehr krümelig, gut aufzutragen (gaaaanz wenig nur, ist wie Kreide, splittert nur gröber) und klebt nicht. Alle 60 Fahrminuten zu erneuern. 
Im frischen, also flüssigen bis weichen Zustand ist es nicht zu gebrauchen.
Daher: Wenn das perfekte Bitumen nicht zu haben ist oder man heute abend erst mit dem Trocknen im Backofen beginnt, geht auch sauberes von der Strasse, wo es ein paar Jahre im Trockenen war.

Aber am besten ist nach wie vor: alle andere: Flex, V, Scheibe.

Viel Spaß beim Trocknen.


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. September 2008)

vertan -.-


----------

